# Porsche 996 Targa- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

From hell and back in 2 days, 16 hrs on the machine stage and 22 hrs total.
This 03' Porsche 996 Targa was booked in over 2 days for a paint correctional detail & Nanolex sealant package.
*(pic heavy)*

From this to - this,

















































Started of in the usual way with the pre-wash stages, vehicle pre-rinsed followed by shuts and trim cleaned using a soft detail brush and Megs S-Degreaser,

















































Vehicle then foamed with BH Autofoam and left to dwell whilst attention was payed to the alloys and arches,














































Vehicle completely rinsed, followed by a 2nd weaker application of foam to lubricate the surface, washed in the usual manner then dried using plush towels,










Tardis applied to lower areas,










Clayed using Megs mild clay and Last touch, vehicle re-rinsed using an open flow and dried,



















Vehicle then driven into the studio and defects examined and paint depth readings taken,




























Readings high & low (oh deep joy ) with some normal at 130 um,



















Started with an average combination of Megs #83 on a polishing pad, I swore the panels were just laughing at me, upped the power to Megs #105 on a cutting pad and also Fast cut+ at times in certain areas, each panel probably received 3-4 hits, even the wool pad reared it's ugly head on one panel,










Some 50/50's and completed areas after cutting stage,






























































With the cutting stage complete the vehicle was pulled outside and rinsed down,










The plan was to have all the machine work done by end of day1 so the Nanolex premium sealant could be applied and allowed to cure overnight (12 hrs), this soon became apparent that it wouldn't be happening,
The refining stage was done using Menz 203s on a megs polishing pad and #83 to certain areas,










Panels after this stage,




























Once round to the bonnet, the paint decided it would like to become sticky, nothing was taking and soon spewing out all over the refined panels, all the waterbased polishes that usually cope well with the issue were the same, decided that enough was enough for the night.
Alloys & calipers IPA'd and sealed using Nanolex premium to allow for full curing overnight, lights out.



















*Day 2.*

Up at the crack of dawn, after a night of stressing about the sticky bonnet, tried a few more polish options then finally settled upon Lime prime,
Final stage was to finish up using 3M Ultrafina on a finishing pad, with all the machining complete an IPA wipedown was given,










This was followed by a Layer of Nanolex basic sealant to all paintwork,










Plastic trim & tyres dressed with Blackfire gel, arches and spoiler rear treated with Megs all seasons,










Rear light polished using a spot pad and 106fa,

















Glass cleaned throughout and sealed using Carlack window sealant,
Exhausts polished using Britemax metal duo,
Interior given a quick tickle with the vac, plastics wiped down with apc, leather cleaned and fed using Z-9 & Z-10,
Rubber seals fed,
A final dust down with the [email protected] fluffy once the sealant had fully cured and finished.

*Results.*














































































































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcome and appreciated as always.:thumb:

With one 996 complete, another arrives.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always.

Looks very wet :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic results mate!!!

Bet the owner was very happy indeed :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent job Rob


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Rob, looks better than a new one :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

excellent job Rob, you got there in the end and the results speak for themselves.

Paul


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks absolutely stunning for your trouble Rob. A job well done


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Work Rob, all of your hard work has most definately paid off, one of my favourite colours to work on too :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work gleam , Nanolex really bring nice refliction 
how you found nanolex when sheeting water can you compare it with zyml and swissvax on same level (superfast sheeting water)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work a fantastic result


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks super sexy now mate.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing! Some of the 50/50s were incredible!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Rob, I'm glad you got there in the end and the finish looks spot on.

I hope the next one is a bit kinder to you:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Usual finish mate. Stunning.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*lightly swirled Porker*

Hi Rob, :thumb:

I think I understand now what a lightly swirled porker means :lol: Please dont hit me I wear glasses

Perhaps thought once to be a parentless child I'm sure, a complete and utter professional transformation (a beautiful phoenix rises from the ashes:thumb
I really do hope the owner did cart wheels when he saw it !

Great work Rob, may all your future Porsche's behave as they are supposed too.

Mike & Jr :wave:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking job Rob, Brilliant 50/50's.:thumb: Looks like nanolex are onto a winner with this new sealent, how are you finding it to apply and its sheeting charactaristics? Oh by the way the pink bike really doesn't suit you mate, I feel i should tell you if no-one else will!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work mate :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice write up thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY PRO.... congrats.-


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That just looks stunning, truly excellent work!!!


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Outrageous.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW - what a finish. Stunning..!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It may have taken you an age but my god that looks good!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

End results are fantastic, lovely wet and deep looking gloss to the paint coming from a great machine finish (and correction). Very nice


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Positively flawless :argie:


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful wet look. Excellent work there


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

superb job mate!!! love the 50/50s and the depth of colour that paint is fantastic,

like the comment about the panels laughing at you


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

stunning finish there, so they have a 996 and matching 997?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I know quite a few (German) Porsche dealerships that would wish to have cars in that condition in their showrooms! Stunning result and I guess everything worked out ok?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, that looks like ink, wonderful finish! :thumb:

I'm amazed at the number of 'high-end' cars that are so neglected these days...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the comments, was one of the most stressfull details to date, the one I'm currently working on not being far of it either.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work gleam , Nanolex really bring nice refliction
> how you found nanolex when sheeting water can you compare it with zyml and swissvax on same level (superfast sheeting water)


Thanks mate, can't really compare Nanolex to any waxes, but definately adds a rich reflective finish with excellent water repelling properties.



Perfection Detailing said:


> Great work Rob, I'm glad you got there in the end and the finish looks spot on.
> 
> I hope the next one is a bit kinder to you:thumb:


Cheers Neil, the one I'm currently on is proving to be a bit of a challenge, not in a positive way either, problem with most used Porsches are that they have seen some paintwork which just adds to the issues.



PaulN said:


> stunning finish there, so they have a 996 and matching 997?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Thanks Paul, different clients, one was dropped of as the other left.:thumb:



Nanolex said:


> I know quite a few (German) Porsche dealerships that would wish to have cars in that condition in their showrooms! Stunning result and I guess everything worked out ok?


Cheers Florian, everything worked out well, the only thing was the machining took until midday on Sunday, so the premium sealant was replaced by the basic sealant, customer was still very happy.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

cracking work as ever Rob although that 'studio' looks suspiciously like your garage


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gavb said:


> cracking work as ever Rob although that 'studio' looks suspiciously like your garage


It's had a lick of paint and a new dividing wall, so now a studio.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome the 50/50s  astonishing work mate  inspiring


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Florian, everything worked out well, the only thing was the machining took until midday on Sunday, so the premium sealant was replaced by the basic sealant, customer was still very happy.:thumb:


Good to hear, saw that you used the Premium on the rims, really good combo IMO! Just took a second look at that 50/50 shot, great turnover, amazing job!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

gorgeously wet finish Rob :thumb:

money shot....


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

actaully, i've just noticed what LSP you used in the pic above :doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> actaully, i've just noticed what LSP you used in the pic above :doublesho


Is that shocked look a positive one or negative.:lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

see, supaguard done properly aint all that bad


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> see, supaguard done properly aint all that bad


Nanolex done properly is very good, Supaguard not likely and did very little to protect this cars paint, meant to be bullet proof for 3 years isn't it or is this just what the dealers tell you?:lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

you mean they lie :doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, well done mate excellent result 

Baz


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Top turnaround on both 996 & 997 - both look superb:thumb:


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Great work matey, very nice turn around


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

been looking forward to this write up and it didnt dissapoint! brilliant results mate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

amazing, superb, incredible....

love the deep wet finish after all that stress and work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*To hell & Back revisited.*

Hi Rob,

This was the thread that convinced me that "you are the man" :thumb:

The professionalism, passion, skill & sheer bloody minded determination not to let this porker get to you was incredible without which flawless polishing the Nanolex finish wouldn't have looked anything like as good as it did. Big Respect :thumb:

In retrospect, this thread alone got Jnr and I addicted through what can only now be described as some perverted pleasure and a huge buzz in anticipation of the end result and thinking, we did that:doublesho.

Looking for some more Astons details from you soon please. If you can get a DB7 VV that would keep me happy for a while.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you Mike, very humbling comments, if it's enough to spur someone else into having a go, and to the standard JNR and yourself performed on the TR7 then it's all good in my eyes.:thumb:


----------

